# wrenches for delta table saw



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

as previously discussed, I got a good deal on a delta table saw off of craigslist, model # 36-640. I want to change the blade and I didn't get the manufacturer's wrenches. The manual said I need a 7/8" box end wrench and a 7/8" open end wrench. Have looked in a couple of hardware stores and I haven't been able to get my hands on wrenches that are this size. The few that were appeared too big for a blade change. I am willing to buy the wrenches online. Not sure what would be the best ones to buy. If it's not a problem, can someone link to the tools so I know what to buy?Thanks!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Google search delta replacement parts... ereplacementparts. com is who I get most of my parts from. Good service and quick shipping


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Go to sears. I use a 7/8" wrench from sears on my UniSaw. I didn't buy Craftsman but rather the "Companion" brand.


----------



## oldgreyguy (May 31, 2011)

*Delta wrenches*

On my unisaw the original box wrench that fits the nut, not the arbor, is made from stamped 1/8 inch thick steel to provide clearance. I think the open end is made the same way. I have a local consignment shop that sells old tools in the basement, and I find good stuff there, farm auctions, and garage or estate sales with tools listed on inventory are also another source if you have time and patience. They practically give away boxes of old wrenches. good luck.

OGG


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I sometimes see the two wrenches at flea markets...a buck or less. Or, you can use an adjustable crescent type wrench for the arbor nut. Thin open ended wrenches like pattern pump wrenches, or tappet wrenches will also work.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 on Tappet wrench.

A cpl years ago one of the chain Auto stores was carryin both metric and SAE wrench sets.In effect they're "tappet" stlye.No big money,think they were 20$ for each set.Its amazing how much use these get around our shop.........The Snap-Offs,SK's,C-mans staying where they belong....in drawers.BW


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I just use a 7/8 box wrench on the nut and a 7/8" open end wrench, which I ground down a bit, on the arbor.
I have a 4 outlet box, mounted on the rear corner of my saw. The table saw motor is plugged into it. The 2 wrenched get stored on a bolt, next to the box. A tether, keeps the saw cord plug from dropping to the floor.
Easy to unplug and change blades.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Picture of box and wrenches. No excuse for not unplugging the saw now.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

Pawn shops are another inexpensive source for your wrenches.
Happy hunting! :thumbsup:

joe


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

block of wood and an adjustable wrench. that was easy :thumbsup:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

joetab24 said:


> block of wood and an adjustable wrench. that was easy :thumbsup:


I stopped doing it that way years ago, when I saw the saw blade deflect to the side when doing it.
Easy and fast, if the wrenches are handy. Especially if the saw plug is next to the wrenches as in my picture.
Before mounting the outlet box, I sometimes changed the blade without going under the saw table and unplugging it! I must have been crazy.


----------

